# Excellent AIR COOLER from B&Q ...



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

today we went to b and q... we bought two of these.. they are REALLY good for the price and they come with ice packs for the freezer.. slimline and strong air flow.. brilliant for the price..

excellent for keeping cresties/ other rhacs etc cooler this summer.. please ignore the poor review on the website... the person who closed the door of her daughters nursery obviously was a total idiot.. these air coolers than run on cold water for cooling MUST be placed in a room with open doors.. or the air temp rises.. so yeah.. what an idiot that chick was.. she closes the door of the room she wanted cooled... hmmm.... FAIL..LOL

Airforce Slim Evaporative Air Cooler ACS120-FR Black


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

that looks pretty cool! the only reason ive not bought an air conditioning unit is that i dont want to throw a big tube out the window for the outlet lol, do these have one of those? if not im soooo buying one or two for the flat!! :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

saw those this morning while up at our B&Q's and they look quite good ~ the one they had on as a demonstration model was placed near some seats ....... handy that was too :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> that looks pretty cool! the only reason ive not bought an air conditioning unit is that i dont want to throw a big tube out the window for the outlet lol, do these have one of those? if not im soooo buying one or two for the flat!! :2thumb:


 nah they dont.. i hate those too LOL

I was really surprised how good these are.. the freezer packs are a good idea.. you get two so once one has lost its coldy chilliness you just swap it over.. and the water fillers at the bottom.. easy peacy..

we were lucky we got one for 25 quid as it had no box.. so two for 75.. bargain..

plus they are slimline and dont look vile.. bonus!!!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> saw those this morning while up at our B&Q's and they look quite good ~ the one they had on as a demonstration model was placed near some seats ....... handy that was too :lol2:


 aye i was well impressed.. had a great day at b and q.. got sunflowers in nice bright pots.. and air coolers.. plus some new spray bottles for the cresties... life on the edge for me.. WOOP rock n' roll

:no1:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ooooooh blast i was at B&Q yesterday getting wood for the new water dragon viv :bash:

may have to go for another visit next weekend :2thumb: thanks for sharing hun! :flrt:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im deffo getting one of these coz my leopard geckos have to have there mats turned off coz its ttooo hot..and these collers are well cheap !


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im deffo getting one of these coz my leopard geckos have to have there mats turned off coz its ttooo hot..and these collers are well cheap !



Why arent your mats on a stat? Surely your room doesnt get above 90F to require a cooler as well as mat stats!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Why arent your mats on a stat? Surely your room doesnt get above 90F to require a cooler as well as mat stats!


ditto what Chondro said ~ I know even when it's hot my rep-room doesn't even get above 82*F


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!
:notworthy:
That is brilliant! ive been in panic overload after hearing about the heatwave coming up, going to pop down to the local B&Q in the morning and pick one of these up 

Had a hectic day re-arranging the home, OH built me a Crestie rack and one of our sofas had to be sacrificed and thrown out for the sake of fitting our new Bosc in! but its all worth it 

Hopefull me and the OH will get some relief with the cooling unit aswell!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it's official I'm an idiot. I've been using mine with the doors closed wondering why it's not working :blush::blush:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

have you seen this cooler

YouTube - G Word - Homemade Air Conditioning

:lol2:


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

SnakeBreeder said:


> have you seen this cooler
> 
> YouTube - G Word - Homemade Air Conditioning
> 
> :lol2:


 madness :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well it's official I'm an idiot. I've been using mine with the doors closed wondering why it's not working :blush::blush:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

youre not living with the lady who did the same in her daughters nursery ae you>>>>


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

CreepyCrumpet said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> :notworthy:
> That is brilliant! ive been in panic overload after hearing about the heatwave coming up, going to pop down to the local B&Q in the morning and pick one of these up
> 
> ...


 
ive been sitting at it for most of the day going.. AHHHHHH thats better..


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Why arent your mats on a stat? Surely your room doesnt get above 90F to require a cooler as well as mat stats!


ours did today 

got a mat stat but kept mats on as didnt make too much different but we got a spare theromoeter sitting on the side and and read the same as in the viv. defo wernt broke coz we stuck it in the fridge and it went down lo0ol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

sparkle said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> youre not living with the lady who did the same in her daughters nursery ae you>>>>


 
Hahaha nooo. I sat there thinking, this room is tiny surely it should be cooler by now:whistling2:


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

welp  my viv is heating itsself... ambient temp is fine at 85f.... but due too this my basking light is off due too the dimming stat... it comes on in the morning though which im guessing is more then enuff time too bask  and the fans on the viv are intemitant during the day...... soo it doesn kewl for a bit!


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

i was looking at this today and thinking if i should get it then i found one on homebase for 24.99 might check that out before i get the one you recommended


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Amoa123 said:


> i was looking at this today and thinking if i should get it then i found one on homebase for 24.99 might check that out before i get the one you recommended


 the one i have is really powerful compared to others for this price... certainly compared to the one i had in living room before today...

you can angle all the shutter parts at front to different angles too...


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

i just got a normal fan atm and they rubbish so any would be an inprovement although im getting 1 for crestie rather than myself


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Amoa123 said:


> i just got a normal fan atm and they rubbish so any would be an inprovement although im getting 1 for crestie rather than myself


 you will be pleasantly surprised how good it is especially when you use the freezer cool packs in the water


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sundia said:


> ours did today
> 
> got a mat stat but kept mats on as didnt make too much different but we got a spare theromoeter sitting on the side and and read the same as in the viv. defo wernt broke coz we stuck it in the fridge and it went down lo0ol



Your room reached 90F... ambient temp!?!?! thats nearly 33 degrees c... bearing in mind blood temperature is 37 thats effin warm for the uk!!! 

even my bedroom with all windows/doors closed and 20+ vivs only comes to 77F at the moment - where are you living? im moving there! lol! 

Anything over 80 becomes uncomfortable for humans and dangerous for cresties - seems like you should get about ten of these cooling units :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have verry simialr to that


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

sparkle said:


> ive been sitting at it for most of the day going.. AHHHHHH thats better..


Just got mine back i cant believe how powerful it is! facing the Cresties as i type cooling them down


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

CreepyCrumpet said:


> Just got mine back i cant believe how powerful it is! facing the Cresties as i type cooling them down


 HURRAH.. I was well impressed too .. we are using the ice packs in it today and its positivly cooooool in the room


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

sparkle said:


> HURRAH.. I was well impressed too .. we are using the ice packs in it today and its positivly cooooool in the room


Going to try the ice packs today! i was thinking aswell though couldnt you in theory buy a giant pack of ice cubes and put them in the tray and that would work wonders! not putting to many in of course as they will melt and i dont want a flood!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone got any comments on the humidity kicked out by these things? 

I think Jay is picking one up for us after work tonight, but as our flat already has a little mildew, just concerned we could be living in a whole world of mould!!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

We are getting one soon as its 82f here, cresties have been moved down stairs to the cooler bit of the house.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Anyone got any comments on the humidity kicked out by these things?
> 
> I think Jay is picking one up for us after work tonight, but as our flat already has a little mildew, just concerned we could be living in a whole world of mould!!!


 
seems not much really.. what i do is i angle a small desk fan towards the cooler to help circulate the air.. which would also help with any humidity lingering i would think..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

CreepyCrumpet said:


> Going to try the ice packs today! i was thinking aswell though couldnt you in theory buy a giant pack of ice cubes and put them in the tray and that would work wonders! not putting to many in of course as they will melt and i dont want a flood!


 we have a mix of water.. ice cubes.. and the packs in ours just now..

might even try ice lollies.. LOL.. only joking!


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm just about to go out and buy one of these, my mind will be at rest once I have it set up, I've been worrying like mad about Ludo overheating the past couple of days!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

smileybones said:


> I'm just about to go out and buy one of these, my mind will be at rest once I have it set up, I've been worrying like mad about Ludo overheating the past couple of days!


stick some litre bottles of tap water in fridge.. and use that once its cooled.. works a treat.. also u can buy the extra ice packs from a camping shop to rotate the ice packs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

seems i wont be trying the homebase one lol every homebase shop seems to be sold out know :bash:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Me and Smurple are going to invest in one of theese in the next few weeks :2thumb:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe I am just lucky but my front room doesn't seem to go much above 76F...

Should I get one of these anyway? All my reps are in the front room, and I have moved the leos to the other side to give an even spread of heat. 

X


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

sparkle said:


> we have a mix of water.. ice cubes.. and the packs in ours just now..
> 
> might even try ice lollies.. LOL.. only joking!


Brilliant im going to try that aswell 

Before i picked it up yesterday i was so worried about the Cresties over heating that i put frozen sun lollies in socks around the bottom of their tanks lol


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> Maybe I am just lucky but my front room doesn't seem to go much above 76F...
> 
> Should I get one of these anyway? All my reps are in the front room, and I have moved the leos to the other side to give an even spread of heat.
> 
> X


im not sure if it will get any hotter than today? im not sure what the over all temp is for your area hun, down here at the moment i think its 30 today and may reach 32 during the week!

xXx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm fortunate, my crestie is in the north-facing upstairs room of the house and it is a terrace so shaded by the houses on the other side of the road. Tends to stay a nice stable 21oC (about 70 F) even when it gets hot out. Ideal


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

CreepyCrumpet said:


> im not sure if it will get any hotter than today? im not sure what the over all temp is for your area hun, down here at the moment i think its 30 today and may reach 32 during the week!
> 
> xXx


Wow chick, it's that hot in the smoke?

To be honest, like I said, it doesn't seem to get much above 76F because in the afternoon the sun is at the back of the house and the front room is at the front. 

I will check the temps when I get in and if it's touching 78F I will get one at the weekend...

Damn this weather, I want winter back!


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> Wow chick, it's that hot in the smoke?
> 
> To be honest, like I said, it doesn't seem to get much above 76F because in the afternoon the sun is at the back of the house and the front room is at the front.
> 
> ...


Thats good its staying so cool for your babies 

tell me about bring back the winter please!!!

where you can get in from work and snuggle on the sofa with a duvet and not have to worry one bit about anyone over heating!!!!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

CreepyCrumpet said:


> Thats good its staying so cool for your babies
> 
> tell me about bring back the winter please!!!
> 
> where you can get in from work and snuggle on the sofa with a duvet and not have to worry one bit about anyone over heating!!!!


Yeah I am lucky, but will monitor it.

Hmm snuggles on the sofa with duvet and hot choc........ : victory:

Your garg was hanging upside sdown this morning!


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> Yeah I am lucky, but will monitor it.
> 
> Hmm snuggles on the sofa with duvet and hot choc........ : victory:
> 
> Your garg was hanging upside sdown this morning!


Hehe i cant wait to meet her! thanks again you lovely lady for helping me out! 


xXx


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

After a bit of a trek I got one!! The first store we went to there was only one left and an old lady was holding onto it for dear life!! No joke! Wouldn't let anyone near it!

So, off to the second store and they had a couple all with the boxes open etc but found one that didn't look too bad and as we were walking out of the store we saw one which was in perfect condition! So swapped it over.

Just finished setting it up and my first impressions are impressive! Found some already frozen ice packs in the freezer so put those in while I the proper ones are freezing. I suspect I will have a much happier Ludo soon! :2thumb:

Thanks to Sparkle for the excellent advice!! :notworthy:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

I wish i had been so lucky, spent 3 hours going round my bnQ's, the first store said the next one had 15 available and they didn't, so ended up getting B&Q Mobile Evaporative Air Cooler AC-A60C White for the same price, i just hope they work as well, not so stylish and no ice packs...you just put ice in them, but if it works, brilliant!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

suey said:


> I wish i had been so lucky, spent 3 hours going round my bnQ's, the first store said the next one had 15 available and they didn't, so ended up getting B&Q Mobile Evaporative Air Cooler AC-A60C White for the same price, i just hope they work as well, not so stylish and no ice packs...you just put ice in them, but if it works, brilliant!


 thats the one I had previous to the one I have now..

its in my hall at moment.. its ok.. you can out ice in the top.. its not as efficient but it did the job till i got the other ones..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sparkle said:


> these air coolers than run on cold water for cooling MUST be placed in a room with open doors.. or the air temp rises.. so yeah.. what an idiot that chick was.. she closes the door of the room she wanted cooled... hmmm.... FAIL..LOL
> 
> Airforce Slim Evaporative Air Cooler ACS120-FR Black


Thanks for pointing out the bit above, Sparkle.

My reptile rooms have closed doors to prevent the cats from having access, so it's good to know that these coolers will NOT work in my rep rooms.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Thanks for pointing out the bit above, Sparkle.
> 
> My reptile rooms have closed doors to prevent the cats from having access, so it's good to know that these coolers will NOT work in my rep rooms.


 yup...

tis a pain in arse the only ones that work in closed rooms are the refridgeration units..

b and q also had climate controls for around 200/300

where u fit the outside part on the outer wall of your home..


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

This is probably obvious, but can someone explain to me why a door has to be open in order for it to work?

My room (which Ludo is in) is at the top of the house, and doesn't hot air rise? So if I leave the door open all the hot air is going to go into my room? What if a window is kept open?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

smileybones said:


> This is probably obvious, but can someone explain to me why a door has to be open in order for it to work?
> 
> My room (which Ludo is in) is at the top of the house, and doesn't hot air rise? So if I leave the door open all the hot air is going to go into my room? What if a window is kept open?


 
copied from a website



*Why must doors and windows be left open?*

To allow stale hot air to escape, and to provide fresh air for the evaporation process. Without a constant supply of fresh air, the humidity in the building will increase, the cooler will become less efficient, and eventually the cooling process will stop altogether.


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

sparkle said:


> copied from a website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for that info! : victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey guys i just been to b & q didnt manage to get the same air con as Sparkle but did get this one

B&Q Mobile Evaporative Air Cooler AC-A60C White

same price so im happy.x


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

kizzy21_uk said:


> hey guys i just been to b & q didnt manage to get the same air con as Sparkle but did get this one
> 
> B&Q Mobile Evaporative Air Cooler AC-A60C White
> 
> same price so im happy.x


Have you tried it out yet? Any good?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

smileybones said:


> Have you tried it out yet? Any good?


 we have this one.. in comparison its not as good as the other one..

id say its about 50% less effective but does still help 

we now use it in the hallway..


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

yer tryed it out i mean to be honest i didnt really buy it for the reps coz there ok we got it coz r bed room at night is just unbearable and so far it been on hour or so and its loverly and cool in there.
i did want the other one but they sold out and werent getting ne untill next monday also i thought if it gets to hot wiv the reps over the next couple of days then we can use the one we got to help.x


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

sparkle said:


> we have this one.. in comparison its not as good as the other one..
> 
> id say its about 50% less effective but does still help
> 
> we now use it in the hallway..


perhaps as its older its become less effective?

shame to spend same ammount of money as the one sparkle got for something that works half as good 

if i had £50 i would deffinately be on my way to get one tomorrow, altho with 4 people in 3 rooms i think there would be a fight for it


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

well as i said we didnt need it for the reps just for us and it serves it purpose for us neway.x


----------



## mondogenerator (May 6, 2009)

*air cooling? really?*

right well normally i would be one to applaud sparkle and her infinite wisdom but not today....sorry:blush:

i went and bought one of these air coolers and im not impressed in the slightest.

And before anyone says "did you shut any doors?" , ill answer.......NO!

Trouble is, with this heatwave were having comes high humidity, meaning the evaporative cooler CANT evaporate water nearly as well as it could on a dry day, meaning next to zilch in the way of cooling. so i effect i have bought a £50 fan.

Its not anyones fault, before ppl get sensitive but i definately would not recommend this air cooler. Real air con is what you need. Homebase have cheap (read for real ac) AIR conditioner for £90. I suggest that this would do better provided your room is up to 20 sq m, and unfortunately it may have a hose........such is the nature of the beast..the expelled heat HAS to go somewhere.

SO anyway ...my flats STILL at 82F and im panicking STILL about my lil darling of a crestie as i am working nights and scared he'll die while im sleeping, but enough of me and back to you....

Go get REAL AC from homebase...wish i had before i spent my money.:devil:


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

it might work in a differnet room i have mine in the living room and it is not working (didnt expect it to but tryed anyway) next will be the bedroom were the window and door are opposite each other in the legnth of the room not like the living room were there both at the end :bash: and portable AC isnt good for all you need to put a hose out of a window and then be able to cover the rest of the window up with the plastic that comes with it


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

My hubby went out to buy me a cooler yesterday and came back with the AC-A60c model and it's naff!!! - Even the fan isn't as powerful as the little tower fan we bought a few weeks ago for £15 and it's noisy as hell!! :devil:

My problem is that I can't really have air conditioning in the room that I want cooling as it's for chameleons and I don't want the humidity in there lowered so we've just had to order an expensive cooler designed for use in Australia - fingers crossed my room will soon be cool even if my pockets are empty!! :whistling2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

mondogenerator said:


> right well normally i would be one to applaud sparkle and her infinite wisdom but not today....sorry:blush:
> 
> i went and bought one of these air coolers and im not impressed in the slightest.
> 
> ...


 
hmm... we arent having the same weather in scotland though.. so i am basing everything i am saying on the weather I have in my home and my rooms in my bungalow 
the cooler has an incredibly strong air flow.. with iced water its really effective where i am..

as for your suggestion on the alternative air unit to buy... that is a refridgeration unit which is 100% impractical and pointless for me..I have nowhere to hang the tube out the window as I live in a bungalow with large low windows.. so this would be a hazard not only to my kitten who could then escape outside but also to the security of the property.. we need to leave our fans on during the day and since we have 4 to 5 fans going on ho days to cool the whole house down.. i would need 4 or 5 outlet windows open for the tubes to hang out.. thats maybe fine for people whi live in flats 1,2,3 stories off the ground but as i mentioned i am in a new build bungalow with low windows.. also you HAVE to have a room 20m sq .. this will not suit many people with small rep rooms will it..???

there are choices to be made.. if you look around and do your homework then buy what is suitable for YOUR personal purpose.. im not the godess of air con.. im only making a suggestion.. LOL.. if you follow them blindly without thinking them through or considering your options then hey ho.. you live and learn 
so its horses for courses.. there are many different types of units available.. refridgeration units are not something i wanted to consider.. hence why i do not have them.. 

for example today its really cool with overcast skies and a very cold breeze.. i dont need the coolers on at all .. perhaps down south you're having humid hot weather.. but were not.. so i can only go on the tests i have carried out in my own home.. sadly i am unable to move my bungalow around the uk to test each county and village in every weather type :whistling2:
as for wisdom.. its not wisdom that reviews an air cooler it is opinion... and my opinion is this is an excellent air cooling fan that with temps measured by a digital temp gun before and after in the rooms tested considerably lowered all temperatures in each room..
we tested how low this fan brought my daughters room down.. and it brought it down by 5 degrees after 1 hour of use... and for me that was plenty..
I have small desk fans angled towards the air cooler also which also circulates the air too.. 

so there we go.. theres all different options to suit all different rooms/ homes and requirements.. this option is perfect for me.. money well spent as i got two for £75 quid as one was missing a box.. BONUS!!


so by all means go for the refridgerative air coolers.. they work IF you have the ability to hand the tubing out a window at all times and if your rooms are all 20msq but they are not something that is suitable in my home therefore i did a review on the best air cooler without refridgeration i had so far come across..


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

hey sparkle, even in this hot weather, all my cresties in all my vivs are still clinging to the side with the mat on! last few days i've been looking for them on the cooler side but they are always found on the opposite wall prefering the hot! even my dalmation that prefers the cool has switched sides. i'd turn their heat off if i saw signs that they didn't like it but i've not seen any proof that they want it cooler.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

dusty cricket said:


> hey sparkle, even in this hot weather, all my cresties in all my vivs are still clinging to the side with the mat on! last few days i've been looking for them on the cooler side but they are always found on the opposite wall prefering the hot! even my dalmation that prefers the cool has switched sides. i'd turn their heat off if i saw signs that they didn't like it but i've not seen any proof that they want it cooler.


 
they may be clinging to the side with the mat on.. but cresties can dehyrate easily and overheat quickly.. 

fingers crossed in the heat wave to come over the summer they dont have issues or any die..

if I were you as you know ive said to you before i would turn the mats off over summer.. it makes sense to do it .. i see what you are doing more as an experiment to see how hot cresties can be kept.. New caledonia where the cresties live has certain temperate weather.. why push the limit when there are possible dangers??.. that is risky in my books and I dont like taking risks with my animals.. although i dont mind taking huge ones with myself but then i am making choices for me.. the animals rely on us to make considered risk assesments for them... its not possible to watch them every second of every day and its easy to miss a crestie going dowhill quickly..

good luck whatever u do xx


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to say that I too bought a cooler on sparkle's wonderful advice, and it's not working quite as well as I had hoped..... However I think the humidity is the issue and it's really quite rare for the UK to be like this so I suspect it will work better in normal heat! I needed another fan anyway, and like Sparkle have nowhere for a hose to go for a proper a/c unit! Besides, if I bought a proper a/c unit the hubbie would have it upstairs in the bedroom under lock and key before I could blink, he moaned so much about the heat the last few days!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I have to say that I too bought a cooler on sparkle's wonderful advice, and it's not working quite as well as I had hoped..... However I think the humidity is the issue and it's really quite rare for the UK to be like this so I suspect it will work better in normal heat! I needed another fan anyway, and like Sparkle have nowhere for a hose to go for a proper a/c unit! Besides, if I bought a proper a/c unit the hubbie would have it upstairs in the bedroom under lock and key before I could blink, he moaned so much about the heat the last few days!!


yeah the humidity is high for you guys down there just now which is unusual.. you could buy a dehumidifier.. ???? that would work possibly to take moisture out the air?
ours is sitting at 57% just now but its a very cool day today.. our top temps this week are only 77.. so its a different kettle of fish i spose..


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably not in the airspace I have - open plan lounge/dining room, door needs to be open into hallway and kitchen for cats........ It'll be ok, the temps are topping out at 80-81' and the pygmies are a bit more resilient than cresties seem to be.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

They have an air cooler in maplins electronics £39.99 :2thumb:


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

i just swapped a 3 in 1 air conditioning unit, cooler, heater and dehumifier for a small bottle of oil for my lawn mower with my neighbour! Did need it as homebase had shut and i needed to mow the lawn. Had sleep timer, temp settings etc.
neighbour was very happy!


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

sparkle, i got home yesterday to find my male on the cooler side on a very open patch of glass, half an hour later and he'd gone back to the mat side.my mats are set to 26c but i find they can't really heat an exo terra, they are pretty much only useful to the crestie thats clinging onto branches or the glass right next to it. also when i got home, the thermostat was off so i don't really think any of my little critters would encounter problems. they had a spraying twice and i use a pump spraygun so the mist is ultra fine and always gets everywhere.i haven't ignored what you said about heating in general and my honesty of what i think always gets me in trouble, i am being very cautious but i don't want you to worry! i'd never let anything happen to them, i just find they grow nicer when a bit warmer and have better appetites. the walls that the vivs back onto are always very cold to the touch.i don't think i'd need anything more than open windows.please mail me if youh have any questions.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

dusty cricket said:


> sparkle, i got home yesterday to find my male on the cooler side on a very open patch of glass, half an hour later and he'd gone back to the mat side.my mats are set to 26c but i find they can't really heat an exo terra, they are pretty much only useful to the crestie thats clinging onto branches or the glass right next to it. also when i got home, the thermostat was off so i don't really think any of my little critters would encounter problems. they had a spraying twice and i use a pump spraygun so the mist is ultra fine and always gets everywhere.i haven't ignored what you said about heating in general and my honesty of what i think always gets me in trouble, i am being very cautious but i don't want you to worry! i'd never let anything happen to them, i just find they grow nicer when a bit warmer and have better appetites. the walls that the vivs back onto are always very cold to the touch.i don't think i'd need anything more than open windows.take care!


okilly dokilly : victory:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, quick update - it's hotter and less humid here today (not raining woohoo!), AND the lounge is actually cooler, as are the vivs. All good news.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Well, quick update - it's hotter and less humid here today (not raining woohoo!), AND the lounge is actually cooler, as are the vivs. All good news.


 woop!!!


we have a really weird muggy day today.. very hot and i think its going to rain.. well very hot for scotland anyway


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

i bought one of these today. i work for sealey power tools and it cost me a few pence over a tenner. its nuts! blew my paperwork all over the office!http://www.lawson-his.co.uk/images/Sealey/hvf16.jpg


----------

